# Phishing E-Mails von info@paypal.com im Umlauf.



## thunderofhate (28. Juli 2014)

Hiho,

Phishing und Betrugsversuche zum Erlangen von Paypal- oder anderen persönlichen Daten sind bereits länger bekannt.
Sonst liegt es an guten Aufmachungen oder der Verwendung bekannter Daten, dass man darauf reinfallen könnte. Bei einem genaueren Blick auf die richtige Addresse des Absenders erkennt man doch recht schnell, dass diese unseriös sind.

Ich erhielt heute eine E-Mail von "info@paypal.com" und möchte hiermit darauf hinweisen, dass diese E-Mail nicht von PayPal stammt!
Gmx und Web.de erkennen diese nicht als Spam. Evenutell wegen des offiziellen Namen des Absenders "service@paypal.com"

Es wurde angeben, dass eine neue Addresse dem persönlichen Paypal-Konto hinzugefügt wurde. Falls nicht, sollte man einen Link klicken.
Dass die folgende Seite gefälscht ist, lässt sich dann ohne großen Aufwand erkennen.

Dennoch, seid auf der Hut.


----------



## ich558 (28. Juli 2014)

Solche Mails bekomm ich immer wiedermal lustigerweise immer auf die Email mit der ich gar nicht beim paypal registriert bin


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Juli 2014)

Für mich war es neu, dass eine @paypal.com-Addresse nicht zu PayPal gehört. Wie gesagt, es geht hier nicht um den Namen des Absenders, den jeder zu x@paypal.com machen kann, sondern um die richtige E-Mail Addresse.


----------



## emperator (28. Juli 2014)

E-Mail Absenderadressen kann man nach belieben fälschen, siehe Mail-Spoofing


----------



## locojens (28. Juli 2014)

Paypal versendet keine e-Mails mit Login-Links bzw. welche die auf irgendeine Loginseite führen. Steht auch bei Paypal das man solche Links in Mails nicht anklicken soll und wenn etwas unklar ist soll man sich direkt über deren Web-Seite anmelden!


----------

